# How much Leonardite



## rubenhak (Mar 29, 2012)

hi Everybody,

I'm starting to setup a planted tank. Followed this article and decided to go with Flourite Black Sand. I also got Leonardite (General Hydroponics GH5362 Diamond Black) but not sure how much to use at the base. Can someone recommend on the dosage?

Regarding the substrate, was thinking to put 2.5" to 3.5" from the front to the end of the tank.

Thanks,
Ruben


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

That article says the leonardite is a substitute for the peat. Peat can be used as a very light dusting (still see the glass on the bottom) to a somewhat heavier dusting (perhaps 1/8" thick). 
I have used more peat, as a complete substrate, not just as a supplement, and it is not great used in larger quantities.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Oct 17, 2007)

rubenhak said:


> hi Everybody,
> 
> I'm starting to setup a planted tank. Followed this article and decided to go with Flourite Black Sand. I also got Leonardite (General Hydroponics GH5362 Diamond Black) but not sure how much to use at the base. Can someone recommend on the dosage?
> 
> ...


Did you buy the Black Diamond recently? I've been trying to find this for the last few months but it looks like they no longer make it.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## kyle2088 (Jun 28, 2005)

Harry Muscle are you from Toronto area? 

Anyway there is something similar I have used in my tanks its not in liquid form nor easily water soluble. Its called Humalite very similar to leonardite except comes from Alberta ancient fresh water lake and not salt water based like leonardite.

Black Earth Mini Granule. Its a dark brown and nice size. I get a huge bag for $30 in Guelph farm supply store. There are different suppliers across the country. I usually mix it in tanks with other substrate and it is hard and doesnt break down. You can get liquid versions if you like or powder as well. It will release tannins in water though.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Oct 17, 2007)

kyle2088 said:


> Harry Muscle are you from Toronto area?
> 
> Anyway there is something similar I have used in my tanks its not in liquid form nor easily water soluble. Its called Humalite very similar to leonardite except comes from Alberta ancient fresh water lake and not salt water based like leonardite.
> 
> Black Earth Mini Granule. Its a dark brown and nice size. I get a huge bag for $30 in Guelph farm supply store. There are different suppliers across the country. I usually mix it in tanks with other substrate and it is hard and doesnt break down. You can get liquid versions if you like or powder as well. It will release tannins in water though.


Thanks for the info. I'll definitely look into that.

Harry


----------

